# Song Titles A-Z



## DamnYankee (Aug 23, 2009)

A fun little game. See how many song titles, in alpha order, you can come up with.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmCUCqtBkCU]YouTube - All My Loving - Paul McCartney[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 23, 2009)

Broken, Beat and Scarred - Metallica

[youtube]ck-n7-f4Crk[/youtube]


----------



## Meister (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968]YouTube - Blondie-Call Me[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

b should have been born to run or baba o'reilly...

broken,beat and scarred? yuck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tpy_pYXSpPA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tpy_pYXSpPA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNM8VBeecYU]YouTube - michael buble~everything[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EyGsywAcrK0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EyGsywAcrK0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x78Fm4CMWQ]YouTube - Gone Gone Gone (Done Moved On)[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> b should have been born to run or baba o'reilly...
> broken,beat and scarred? yuck


"Don't Fear The Reaper"? Wow, never heard _that_ song before. Should have been "Don't Tread On Me". 

Here's some "Old Music" just for Jillian:

[youtube]BD3ovfZXO5Q[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > b should have been born to run or baba o'reilly...
> ...



What's Don't Tread on Me? lol... 

Thanks for the song...it'sa good one. But it's not that I'm so much attached to old music, I have to confess that I have an aversion to most metal and country ... 

But it's cool..


----------



## hjmick (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9GmJ0BekHQ]YouTube - I Will Play For Gumbo[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 23, 2009)

'Scuse me, but what alphabet are you all using? LMAO!


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> 'Scuse me, but what alphabet are you all using? LMAO!



the song titles are alphabetical... 

it's just youtube puts the group name first.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swzh0ngMNJo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

*K*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk]YouTube - The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

*M*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-L6rEm0rnY]YouTube - Cats Musical - Memory[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI]YouTube - The Guess Who - No Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

*O*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ-dNUOYNLA]YouTube - Dream Theater - Overture 1928 / Strange Deja Vu (Live 2000)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw4S0M_VlSE]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett - Piece of Work[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1KdkQv0FfI]YouTube - Backstreet Boys - Quit Playing Games (With My Heart)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brl0-vKCNd4]YouTube - jimmy buffett - Reggabilly Hill - Take The Weather With You[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s]YouTube - The Allman Brothers- Ramblin Man[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2yLMpGPU8A]YouTube - The Supremes-Stop! In The Name Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2oJ_Ps2w7g]YouTube - Take It To The Limit[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoyJsT48TlI]YouTube - EMF - Unbelievable - Anime Music Video[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxuaUaS4rU0]YouTube - Volcano - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/igJFOHUDHM4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/igJFOHUDHM4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kWpUNiwU]YouTube - Xzibit - X[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONXp-vpE9eU]YouTube - yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0]YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

Eve said:


>



  






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGvZK89RUus]YouTube - Prince - 1999[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 23, 2009)

Valerie said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



A tip of the hat, and a


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 23, 2009)

Did I say you could stop?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M]YouTube - Angie - The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vDU9FP5_B2M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vDU9FP5_B2M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abrKM1Z_te8]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UQNqk54HPdE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UQNqk54HPdE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ryEXqzwrvVA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ryEXqzwrvVA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U_qHU_6Ofc0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U_qHU_6Ofc0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0kSlORbAnQ]YouTube - Sly & The Family Stone - Family Affair (Live)[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Arilgc1KNQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9Arilgc1KNQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhqmFKv3ow8&feature=related]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zT3LzXzhJo]YouTube - Classic Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y&feature=related]YouTube - Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPiK_yGG8ag]YouTube - Billy Joel "Just the way you are" Live 1977[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujhdf9_IO4w]YouTube - Paul Simon - Kodachrome[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIvA2wSPZc]YouTube - Bob Seger - Like a Rock ( Music Video )[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNtZOBhV5SQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNtZOBhV5SQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XtztvaGN92A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XtztvaGN92A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrljWGIHB7c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrljWGIHB7c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw]YouTube - the doors people are strange[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOg2GnUgqqs]YouTube - Jethro Tull- Queen and Country[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_mHl4F8fAs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_mHl4F8fAs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgUs7yWnDJ8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgUs7yWnDJ8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

del, you gonna post terrapin station or something so i can post the "u" song i'm waiting to post, or what?!?!?


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> del, you gonna post terrapin station or something so i can post the "u" song i'm waiting to post, or what?!?!?



 go for it

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vPNgjA4i6gM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vPNgjA4i6gM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

well done. thanks.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VYbAEVEa8eU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VYbAEVEa8eU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vW-JYsF3xHI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vW-JYsF3xHI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## hjmick (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM]YouTube - Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLZseWU9Z-E]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult: X-Ray Eyes[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya'll can thank me later for coming up with good songs that start with Q and X.


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2rQ3_kSXoU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2rQ3_kSXoU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Shit, I can't find a youtube video of the Z's  Song and artist.

"Zipper Job" by ZZ Top


----------



## jillian (Aug 23, 2009)

The embedding is shut down... but

Roger Daltrey -- After The Fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YyCS4Xn7Dc&feature=PlayList&p=C55DFA7ACF90D42A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23]YouTube - Roger Daltrey - after the fire (live)[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfhNKK7rkhw]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett - Bama Breeze[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2009)

Cradlesong~Rob Thomas

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FobNbMuoGbQ]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Cradlesong (Lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 24, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Ya'll can thank me later for coming up with good songs that start with Q and X.



When you going to come up with a good AV?


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUSYb3igXzI]YouTube - Petula Clark - DownTown[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doFKkuzoawM]YouTube - The Police - Every Breath You Take: Black And White Version, Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTvbKVcxWEg]YouTube - Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/95_1rmJpZ-Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/95_1rmJpZ-Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/40M9GdRrceg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/40M9GdRrceg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/saYvWAVmT_s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/saYvWAVmT_s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## alan1 (Aug 24, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll can thank me later for coming up with good songs that start with Q and X.
> ...



Define good.


----------



## Meister (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTodMj-Z7zQ]YouTube - Neil Young Journey Through The Past[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

Clint Black ~Killin Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_ow7LmHwY]YouTube - Killin Time - clint black -Video + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WcgqXMncf4]YouTube - Kingsmen - Louie Louie[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYpdKxVpAV4]YouTube - Bringing It All Back Home - 03 Maggie's Farm[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRv34Cat3Vw]YouTube - Beatles - Nowhere man - Live in Munich 1966[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os4rKtzB4js]YouTube - Beatles: Octopus's Garden[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AoeM3V0LDg]YouTube - The Beatles - Paperback Writer (Live In Japan)[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYY7nF-VJ18]YouTube - Chicago- "Questions 67 & 68" Promo- 1969[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

Bon Jovi~ Runaway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f8CcsZf-vU]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Runaway - Tokyo, Japan - January 14, 2008[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjddmQVc924]YouTube - Jack Johnson and G. Love - Rodeo Clowns[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgUs7yWnDJ8]YouTube - Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane (rare outro)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynnH20KOlok]YouTube - Train in Vain - Live - Annie Lennox[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u8hLc_nqx8g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u8hLc_nqx8g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MqiPy99yTCo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MqiPy99yTCo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OjgPZJct7g]YouTube - The Rolling Stones Under My Thumb 9-27-81[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cOpOO64I-A]YouTube - Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix @ Woodstock, 1969 + Lyrics.[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0zGpl7Ckhg]YouTube - Journey - When You Love a Woman[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXDfdxbRv08]YouTube - kiss- X Ray Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn0ZJHVH17I]YouTube - Young Girl - Gary Puckett And The Union Gap[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgseE3WuEYM]YouTube - Billy Joel "Zanzibar" HD[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSkDQYe2FYw]YouTube - elvis presley vs jxl - a little less conversation[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Aug 25, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fbwOxPLI8qs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fbwOxPLI8qs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Aug 25, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLsUBKLd1Js&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aLsUBKLd1Js&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A]YouTube - AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 25, 2009)

Shadow said:


> YouTube - Billy Joel "Zanzibar" HD


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0]YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie[/ame]

You people give up too easily...​


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErZl3ZM3Uto]YouTube - Gloria Estefan - Everlasting Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHo43B6nu60]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Freeze Frame[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Ho_6C_fM4]YouTube - Elton John-Goodbye yellow brick road[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikFU0rkzneg]YouTube - Warrant - Heaven(with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE]YouTube - Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwQbPgouUYo]YouTube - House Of pain - Jump Around Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU&feature=related]YouTube - Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode live[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ti2P_z5IPw]YouTube - QUEEN: Killer Queen[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ6_Yn5Ip6A]YouTube - Alabama - Lady Down On Love[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS_VlIhKn6c]YouTube - Maria Muldaur - Midnight At The Oasis[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49lK3Fy04tI]YouTube - Frankie Valli - My Eyes Adored You (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcQnDFhjxo]YouTube - Heart - Never[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA]YouTube - No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGT3PiJE9-4]YouTube - Velvet Revolver - Patience[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1KdkQv0FfI]YouTube - Backstreet Boys - Quit Playing Games (With My Heart)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5vmPLoip4g]YouTube - Dolly Parton (with Billy Ray Cyrus, Tanya Tucker, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Kathy Mattea, Pam Tillis) - Romeo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2yLMpGPU8A]YouTube - The Supremes-Stop! In The Name Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI]YouTube - Sunshine Superman- Donovan[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRJQLzc-bco]YouTube - ELO (Electric Light Orchestra) - Telephone Line[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U]YouTube - Eddie Money-take me home tonight[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8tRTZIx298]YouTube - Unforgetable - Nat King Cole[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV6WgRAN9FU]YouTube - The Drifters - Under The Boardwalk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Knbh7TkX6A]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Viva Las Vegas - With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2Ch6WBeQU]YouTube - America - Ventura Highway (live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgNzs4lRr7E]YouTube - Celine Dion & Anne Murray - When I Fall In Love[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=delMfdSAptc]YouTube - BLONDIE X Offender[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlA-z0du1Pg]YouTube - The Osmonds (video) Yo Yo[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgVokDwpHBI]YouTube - Five Americans - Zip Code - 45 rpm[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q]YouTube - David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9F_z0B2TA&feature=related]YouTube - All the Young Dudes - Live! - Mott the Hoople, David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxzR9BjbxQ4]YouTube - RICKY NELSON - Bye Bye Love 1957[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kul2VstxtCc]YouTube - Foreigner - Cold as Ice (live, stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwmtNk_Yb2Q]YouTube - The Beatles- Day Tripper[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Des5dWqikMk]YouTube - Luther Vandross (Duet with Mariah Carey) - Endless Love (Duet with Mariah Carey)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7LP1CkosjE]YouTube - Elvis Presley - For The Good Times[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bB5xL577r4]YouTube - Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcSBurP8yLs]YouTube - Pat Benatar 'Heartbreaker'[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIL6qdLIr0Q]YouTube - Wolfsheim - For you I'm bleeding[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2009)

I think we're up to "I". 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y]YouTube - Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xB4W8thG28]YouTube - Joy to the World[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a moldy oldie...1963

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqgBXoGOWl4&feature=related]YouTube - The Gentrys - Keep On Dancing[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVaTQJE7WRo]YouTube - Chicago- Love Me Tomorrow "Live" 1982[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TytGOeiW0aE]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - The Masochism Tango[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIlJ8ZCs4jY]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - National Brotherhood Week[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_sv5uswoY]YouTube - Pink Floyd On The Turning Away[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p0z1y5mg_E]YouTube - Pour Some Sugar on Me[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1KdkQv0FfI]YouTube - Backstreet Boys - Quit Playing Games (With My Heart)[/ame]


----------



## necritan (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aHANlQ6gSo]YouTube - Slayer - Raining Blood[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEiyGgWt6no&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Since I've Been Loving You 1973[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC9pc4U40sI&feature=related]YouTube - DONOVAN - The Universal Soldier[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mK3N72UlNc]YouTube - Toni Braxton - Un-Break My Heart[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSd08_ceDj8]YouTube - Mariah Carey - Vision Of Love[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZ5R3C5bzs]YouTube - FLASHDANCE! (aka What a Feeling)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_PPzcpeBw]YouTube - Rush - Xanadu[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMzIBNlXLwc]YouTube - You and Me - Alice Cooper[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KReQ5GGLzuE]YouTube - Angels and Animals - It's a Beautiful Day[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs]YouTube - Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R32aFmxL9HY]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Craigslist[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-CYWbfFoXY]YouTube - darkness darkness, the youngbloods[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' Live[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAewr48OTTM]YouTube - Bob Seger - The Fire Inside[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2TChegK9U]YouTube - Kim Mitchell Go For A Soda[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCPbL4yA7ik]YouTube - TOM COCHRANE - Life Is A Highway[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Aug 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7sH5QLyXY]YouTube - LOREENA MCKENNITT THE MUMMERS' DANCE[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 29, 2009)

Especially for Gunny 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=debGWS75yco]YouTube - Aventura Y Thalia - No No No No[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpPb2cVswlI]YouTube - Oye Como Va - Carlos Santana[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMRAfIkfblU]YouTube - Sponge bob paint it black[/ame]         well


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 29, 2009)

Sponge Bob? <really should neg rep that one....>


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QNIflxg5Cs]YouTube - quando quando quando-engelbert humperdinck[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STiuregSvHg]YouTube - Trooper - Raise A Little Hell[/ame]


----------



## ErikViking (Aug 29, 2009)

Now... how can i resist?

[youtube]XlHaschCX2s[/youtube]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVG5lrM5e8Q&feature=related]YouTube - Treetop Flyer[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI6WA-2CgyE]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo8S3iFdzUc]YouTube - Go-Go's Vacation 1982[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlavt18jcDE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jlavt18jcDE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7rO3jOPn88]YouTube - Dean Martin - You Must Have Been A Beautiful Baby (1961)[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 30, 2009)

starts off like the blues on violin.....then the last 2 minutes....phew....

Zigeunerweisen....by Pablo De Sarasate



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEmbFSiJzEQ&feature=related]YouTube - Itzhak Perlman Sarasate Ziegeunerwiesen[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Aug 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_PPzcpeBw]YouTube - Rush - Xanadu[/ame]  someone missed x


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3wShd_bX8A]YouTube - Michael Jackson - You Rock My World[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRhytRCgF4Q]YouTube - jimmy buffett - The U.S.S. ZydecOldsmobile - Far Side of the[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4odHVfF5E]YouTube - At This Moment - Billy Vera[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP0C5Jbmd9k]YouTube - jimmy buffett - Breathe In, Breathe Out, Move - Take The Wea[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH46SmVv8SU]YouTube - Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNvITm5ToUM]YouTube - jimmy buffett - Desperation Samba (Halloween - Box Set[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4kUuOFzkVk]YouTube - 08 - Eight Days A Week - The Beatles Remastered (2009) Beatles For Sale [Stereo][/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I7PAe-ZP5Y]YouTube - fruitcakes[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

hjmick said:


> YouTube - fruitcakes



  And I thought you were going to post Fins!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Ho_6C_fM4]YouTube - Elton John-Goodbye yellow brick road[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

Valerie said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - fruitcakes
> ...



Nah, too obvious! Now hurry up with "G," I'm holding the "H" ready to go!


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMozCfz0cZM]YouTube - He Went To Paris - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzBO5S6v9uI&feature=related]YouTube - Inagodadavida 1983[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2yLMpGPU8A]YouTube - The Supremes-Stop! In The Name Of Love[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_kLnjiIHgg]YouTube - Jolly Mon Sing- Jimmy Buffett Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd3Mt8JBBBg]YouTube - Katmandu - Bob Seger[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxp2vViW85Q]YouTube - jimmy buffett - Livingston's Gone to Texas - Now Yer Squawki[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9bvuAV-Ao]YouTube - Magic Bus The Who ( HQ sound )[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVUjI2Z0GAo]YouTube - jimmy buffett - Nautical Wheelers - Box Set[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os4rKtzB4js]YouTube - Beatles: Octopus's Garden[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn7l0FJMQD0]YouTube - Pencil Thin Mustache - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FMTprSEbF4]YouTube - Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTmCs9k_rZY]YouTube - Dire Straits - Romeo And Juliet[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXJPGq_jqC4]YouTube - jimmy buffett - Scarlet Begonias - License To Chill[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bnYvdFpOYM]YouTube - jimmy buffett - Tin Cup Chalice - Box Set[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPospvRqP_s]YouTube - The Eagles Take it easy[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIHuXWXH-Ug]YouTube - Uncle John's Band Jimmy Buffett 6/20/2009[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85zp1zVVDAQ]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) (Original)[/ame]

Kick ass song too.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxE5sTswNmc]YouTube - We Are The People Our Parents Warned Us About - Jimmy Buffet[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1UWSD-FaA]YouTube - Olivia Newton John & ELO - Xanadu[/ame]

Only one I could think of for X.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI5WsZ1HwS4]YouTube - The Beatles - Yellow Submarine[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODNVo1o7w8M]YouTube - Yellow Submarine-Beatles[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8uM_hRBHJ0]YouTube - 787 beats Zeke "Da Freak" and "Airborne" in Dunk Contest 2/2[/ame]


----------



## del (Sep 20, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ocfR3CIPFJo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ocfR3CIPFJo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs]YouTube - Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits[/ame]


----------



## del (Sep 20, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hOXPVRLpoQA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hOXPVRLpoQA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPxlmg6sBkw]YouTube - New Found Glory - Dressed to Kill[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCT9naHt2oo]YouTube - Eight Miles High [BYRDS][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOiNAqrNenk]YouTube - Genesis - Follow You Follow Me [live 2007][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3ORwO5xDUE]YouTube - Get Over It (Eagles)[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaVUApDVuY]YouTube - Focus - Hocus Pocus[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8]YouTube - Foreigner-I Want to Know What Love Is[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAWEyX_XqnI]YouTube - JOHN LENNON JEALOUS GUY WITH LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DJ_-PX9n-8]YouTube - Little Texas: Kick A Little @ '08 Festival in the Park[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4u5om4xihU]YouTube - Aerosmith - Love In An Elevator[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZgEEFszRFc]YouTube - Dan Seals and Marie Osmond - Meet Me In Montana[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN1_3zHjhW8]YouTube - Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6UJZtCz1-c]YouTube - Bob Seger - Old time Rock and Roll[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncGZWQGkNzc]YouTube - Sammy Kershaw - Queen Of My Double Wide Trailer[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owmrpWyTdxQ]YouTube - Led Zeppelin Rock n Roll 1973[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBn2ux5vRHk]YouTube - S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y NIGHT! Bay City Rollers[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzldLJcorbo]YouTube - Thank God I'm a Country Boy:John Denver[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQwJaAhtCi8]YouTube - Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels (Old Grey Whistle Test)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-ecL2DGszc]YouTube - (17)THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Vera[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GpXYKp7_Qw]YouTube - Keith Whitley-"When You Say Nothing At All" (STEREO!)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1UWSD-FaA]YouTube - Olivia Newton John & ELO - Xanadu[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8jCIntzNY4]YouTube - Anarbor - You And I (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozLHwHcXIvk]YouTube - zimbabwe[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytZg4vpbQf0]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - All We Ever Need[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPudiBR15mk]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Born In The U.S.A.[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0]YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2009)

"Weird Al" Yankovic - Don&#39;t Download This Song


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXgt_Aol4NA]YouTube - Air Supply - "Even the Nights Are Better" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4]YouTube - Queen Fat Bottom Girls[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-UP26qH9Jc]YouTube - Dan Seals - God Must Be A Cowboy At Heart[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqhxK_g9mrA]YouTube - Hurdy Gurdy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O3Plt8DyMk]YouTube - Brad Paisley - I'm Gonna Miss Her[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj1p22kW5Xs]YouTube - Jacobs Dream, By: Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## del (Sep 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y14YX3E1S1w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y14YX3E1S1w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI8RIXtHWhk]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - My World Is Over[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqZVZGo2mXc]YouTube - Reba McEntire- The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnqj31VPNoE]YouTube - One Night in Bangkok (CHESS) Murray Head[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZXN0KHpvUg[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 26, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2bQZ6l_cq5Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2bQZ6l_cq5Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2bQZ6l_cq5Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2bQZ6l_cq5Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Ummm ... no ducky.  Again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ1E_Yy3yVg]YouTube - Guano Apes - Quietly (live at Comet awards)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9-ljaJpSC4]YouTube - Christopher Cross Ride Like The Wind Live 1998[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXxWTpC1CM]YouTube - Billy Ray Cyrus - Some Gave All[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYiahoYfPGk]YouTube - Time - Pink Floyd + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw]YouTube - Queen - Under Pressure[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyvPe0uqjjY]YouTube - Ensiferum - Victory Song[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3usXFCh56iA&feature=related]YouTube - Wings Of A Snow White Dove ~ Ferlin Husky[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kWpUNiwU]YouTube - Xzibit - X[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI]YouTube - Joe Cocker - You are so beautiful (nearly unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN8ngsgZhTg]YouTube - Billy Joel - Zanzibar[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ec0aOJQdts]YouTube - The Beatles All Together Now[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjzSIGt74T0]YouTube - The Foundations - Build Me Up Buttercup[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-twOjwBORwg]YouTube - Eric Clapton "crossroads"[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m576G3UWUCU]YouTube - Tom Petty - Don't Come Around (Live 1985) SUPERB!![/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc]YouTube - R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I...[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAe3NxFx44E]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Fight Like A Brave (Explicit)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYzlQ4tVUXA]YouTube - Michael Franti & Spearhead-Ganja Babe (good audio)[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 13, 2009)

One of the best.

Fleetwood Mac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76s69UyR9-w]YouTube - Eagles-Hotel California(Live/Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWhWMYqDNtk&feature=fvw]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - "We Can Be Together"[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZwZDEMORtY]YouTube - Ben Harper - "In the Colors"[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyDvXdHY3lA]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Johnny & Mary 1980[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ecXITshe8&feature=fvw]YouTube - The End by The Doors[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHfhNvsYlgc]YouTube - Soundgarden - Kickstand [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music...-listening-to-now-thread-421.html#post1714518













intense said:


> youtube - long cool woman in a black dress - the hollies





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPankJ0TytY]YouTube - Pretenders - Middle of the Road (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmoHQ2DC3zo]YouTube - General Public - Tenderness[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vVRIPEYNr0]YouTube - Sheryl Crow No-One Said It Would Be Easy Detours Live 2008[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ssNkJrmZ6g]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fZ86Fh0XPk]YouTube - Soundgarden - Pretty Noose: International Version[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtBQhMC7RDI]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen Quarter to three[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBSghMLK9Po]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Rosalita (Come Out Tonight)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT6xk-s-8ug]YouTube - The Beatles - Something[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULT_pRT72HI]YouTube - Twilight- Squirrel Nut Zippers[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK7Ai9dWrRQ&feature=channel]YouTube - Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> YouTube - Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box






 






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W62an6HrSww]YouTube - Jackson 5- This old Man/ ABC 123 1974[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYx3BR2aJA4]YouTube - Jackson Five - ABC[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4qzwmeXNQA[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JLbvlCBPPw[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ybnsxCGg6E[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SK_Ps_Jfeg[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKb9XQ39-zc[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBdE52k4jY0[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSz16ngdsG0[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujhdf9_IO4w[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2cU4_t0fYQ[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkHFjm_9iew[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNm39BzFP2I[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BvXBwtrs_k[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV0-biHAtNY[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/queenofficial?blend=1&ob=4


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8ZtaDOniZ0[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LncAQR47eZo[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A154OavghI[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXOOwNS2qk0[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnhKcCwZwl8[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Wm_IAu_yM[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poTf2Kg6cLo[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Jan 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgVokDwpHBI[/ame]


----------

